# Expedition Feedback On Towing



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, I posted a little while ago about towing a RS26, and most everyone suggested a bigger tow vehicle.
So we are looking into a few different option. I would like to buy a truck but the wife would rather have another SUV. Since she will be driving the TV when not towing. Does anyone have exp. towing with the Ford Expedition.

Thanks.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

No problems at all towing with my rig; everything just needs to be setup right. I tow 10% or the time and drive for business 90% of the time. If the reverse were true I would have a F-250. As for me, the SUV with 3 rows and a great quiet ride is also the way to go.

Tony


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We tow our 26RS with a 2003 Expedition (everywhere), 5.4L w/ 3.73 gears. It's a good setup - the weakest link is the passenger tires, so if you can negotiate some LT tires, you'll be ahead of the game. Good luck!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Our Expedition handles the 25RSS wonderfully. I hook up and tow the rig by myself most of the time. We use both weight dist. bars and sway control. The last trip I made, she towed like a dream!

Good luck!
Jana


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

mazzrim2 said:


> Hello, I posted a little while ago about towing a RS26, and most everyone suggested a bigger tow vehicle.
> So we are looking into a few different option. I would like to buy a truck but the wife would rather have another SUV. Since she will be driving the TV when not towing. Does anyone have exp. towing with the Ford Expedition.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't even THINK about buying one with the 'smaller' 4.6 liter V-8. I did it for several trips with my 23RS, and it was miserable; and I'm in FLORIDA where an overpass is the only 'elevation' you experience. 
I traded it in and bought a Suburban. Not only is the power a solid improvement, but the WHEELBASE made a huge difference. Since you'll get hauling an even longer trailer, I'd spend the money for a top notch WD hitch if you stick with the Expedition.
betcamps


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Ford increased the towing capacity of the 2007. It now has a 6 speed transmission and 5.4L V-8. With the heavy duty trailer package the tow rating is 9,200 lbs and GVCW is 15,000. We tow a 32BHDS with our '07. We did swap the dealer installed WD and sway control for a Hensley. So far it has been fine; although there are no mountains around here.

Good luck,


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Scrib said:


> We tow our 26RS with a 2003 Expedition (everywhere), 5.4L w/ 3.73 gears. It's a good setup - the weakest link is the passenger tires, so if you can negotiate some LT tires, you'll be ahead of the game. Good luck!


I concur with Scrib...I actually consulted with him prior to buying my trailer and I have had no problems. I have the 2004 Expedition EB, also with the 5.4L 3.73 gears. I have only towed my 28BHS twice, but the first journey was a 6 hour drive and up a steep incline. I had no problems at all. On the freeway about 60+ and up the grade about 50-55 mph at 3000RPM. LT tires would probably help as well, I will do that when my tires wear down. A few people told me the Expy would not be enought, but that has not been my experience. With weight dist. my TV is rated at over 8900lbs....Good Luck...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Suburban 3/4 ton here, does a great job


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mazzrim2 said:


> Hello, I posted a little while ago about towing a RS26, and most everyone suggested a bigger tow vehicle.
> So we are looking into a few different option. I would like to buy a truck but the wife would rather have another SUV. Since she will be driving the TV when not towing. *Does anyone have exp. towing with the Ford Expedition*.
> 
> Thanks.


No problems here with our 27RSDS!



> Jeannie Posted Yesterday, 10:47 PM
> Ford increased the towing capacity of the *2007*. It now has a 6 speed transmission and 5.4L V-8. With the heavy duty trailer package the tow rating is 9,200 lbs and GVCW is 15,000. We tow a 32BHDS with our '07. We did swap the dealer installed WD and sway control for a Hensley. So far it has been fine; although there are no mountains around here.
> 
> Good luck,


Oh, YEAH! ... I wish that was in my budget! I'd love the extra room behind the 3rd seat.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Had a 2001 Eddie Bauer Expedition. Good stable TV within a reasonable length and weight of TT. Towing on moderate hills produced a 9.5 MPG average. Flat landing it was about 11. Good vehicle.

BUT IF you want a REAL TV!! Go BIG!! Ford F-250 6.8L XLT V-10. Ahh that torquey Triton, ooooh the horse power...hmmmm!! Gotta love it!










Ah..sorry..ahem the Expedition will do just fine for your TT..

Eric


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

We had a 7200# wildwood and tried to tow it with an 03 Expedition with the 5.4 engine.
It was terrible we could not go over 58mph on the highway.
If your going to use an expedition make sure you have a light trailer.
I beleive the expedition was rated at 8900 lbs towing capacity but i tell you what it was a dog.
Fortunatly it was stolen just a couple months later and we replaced it with a 7.3L Excursion


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Hello, I posted a little while ago about towing a RS26, and most everyone suggested a bigger tow vehicle.
> So we are looking into a few different option. I would like to buy a truck but the wife would rather have another SUV. Since she will be driving the TV when not towing. *Does anyone have exp. towing with the Ford Expedition*.
> 
> Thanks.


No problems here with our 27RSDS!



> Jeannie Posted Yesterday, 10:47 PM
> Ford increased the towing capacity of the *2007*. It now has a 6 speed transmission and 5.4L V-8. With the heavy duty trailer package the tow rating is 9,200 lbs and GVCW is 15,000. We tow a 32BHDS with our '07. We did swap the dealer installed WD and sway control for a Hensley. So far it has been fine; although there are no mountains around here.
> 
> Good luck,


Oh, YEAH! ... I wish that was in my budget! I'd love the extra room behind the 3rd seat.









[/quote]
Hey MaeJae,

My brother-in-law's Ford employee discount is what put the "07 Expy in our budget! We will be driving it until it looks like the '94 Dodge rustbucket it share the garage with.

LOL,


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I towed a 28BHS with an Expedition it did fine as far as power but get a good hitch.

Jeff


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Hello, I posted a little while ago about towing a RS26, and most everyone suggested a bigger tow vehicle.
> So we are looking into a few different option. I would like to buy a truck but the wife would rather have another SUV. Since she will be driving the TV when not towing. *Does anyone have exp. towing with the Ford Expedition*.
> 
> Thanks.


No problems here with our 27RSDS!



> Jeannie Posted Yesterday, 10:47 PM
> Ford increased the towing capacity of the *2007*. It now has a 6 speed transmission and 5.4L V-8. With the heavy duty trailer package the tow rating is 9,200 lbs and GVCW is 15,000. We tow a 32BHDS with our '07. We did swap the dealer installed WD and sway control for a Hensley. So far it has been fine; although there are no mountains around here.
> 
> Good luck,


Oh, YEAH! ... I wish that was in my budget! I'd love the extra room behind the 3rd seat.

[/quote]
Hey MaeJae,

My brother-in-law's Ford employee discount is what put the "07 Expy in our budget! We will be driving it until it looks like the '94 Dodge rustbucket it share the garage with.

LOL,
[/quote]
I can't beat the payment I have now... I've tried!!! 
We traded a 2000 F250CREW PSD. Plus Zplan (father-in-law) - plus
about $6,000 in rebates when we bought our 
'04 Expedition







Soooo.... I guess I'll be waiting








I'd also like an F350 CREW PSD ... just in case we go out west...
I'll need plenty of power to tow in the mountains ya'know








Well that's what I've told DH but all he heard was CHA'CHING! $$$$$!

MaeJae


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

No problems at all with my setup. Has been a much better experience than I thought it would be. Just get the dist. setup properly and you will be fine!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

See here for my post on the 2nd page of the topic on Expy towing....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13504&hl=


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Darj said:


> See here for my post on the 2nd page of the topic on Expy towing....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13504&hl=


Darj's DW
What is the major difference between and Expedition and an F150?
We ave an Expedition and my father-in-law has the F150 and I like the way my
Expedition tows better...

MaeJae


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> See here for my post on the 2nd page of the topic on Expy towing....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13504&hl=


Darj's DW
What is the major difference between and Expedition and an F150?
We ave an Expedition and my father-in-law has the F150 and I like the way my
Expedition tows better...

MaeJae
[/quote]

The major difference to us in towing is the WHEELBASE. It's a full 24"" difference between the two vehicles. (I wasn't talking about the motor difference because it's the same)

Sure your sway bar set-up may make all the difference to you.......but it just wasn't a good combo for us. (everyone is different) and the post asked for _opinions_.

Darj's DW


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Expedition's have a independant rear suspension vs. the solid axle on the F-150. As far as longevity and cost for maintenance the solid rear axles has it in spades over the independant rear suspension.


----------

